# Weird error message when I post.



## Rune (Nov 1, 2018)

For some reason, when I edit a post or post a new one to a thread (the IRON DM Tournament thread in General, if it matters), I’m getting a brief but wierd error message starting “PHP” and then telling me I can’t link to some website that is definitely not this one. It appears three times (simultaneously) on my screen (not sure if the web adresses are the same or not – they are all at least similar. Then, it goes away when my new/edited post loads up. 

I’ll know if it happens when I post a new thread when I post this. 

In case it matters, I’m using the Dolphin web browser on an iphone.


----------



## Rune (Nov 1, 2018)

For what it’s worth, it did not happen when I started this thread.


----------



## Rune (Nov 1, 2018)

Nor when I posted that last post. Maybe it has something to do with using the “Go advanced” button to post?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2018)

I think we'd need to see the error message. Not something I've seen.


----------



## Rune (Nov 1, 2018)

Haven’t been able to replicate the error. Which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## Lanefan (Nov 2, 2018)

I've been getting it with each post thus far today - the first time it appeared about 7 times, subsequently about three times, on the screen you get between clicking "post" and being redirected so you can see what you just posted.  The posts are going up just fine, by all appearances.

The error message isn't very long (half a line or less), but it doesn't stick around long enough to read because it's only there while the redirect is happening and disappears when the redirected-yo page loads.

On a desktop using firefox and the quick-reply box, if it helps.

EDIT TO ADD: error did not appear when posting this here.  Previously it appeared while posting in the 5e forum.

SECOND EDIT: Just got it again - only once this time - again when posting in the 5e forum.  Said something abut being "...unable to connect to tcp(xx.x.x.x.xx.x)..." where each x represents a number - the pattern and length isn't right (unless by sheer random chance!) but there's always either one or two digits between each '.'


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 2, 2018)

It just happened to me on my last post before this one.  (And, FWIW, not at all on this one.)

It happened so fast, I couldn’t get a screen capture.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 2, 2018)

OK, it happened again, but forewarned is fore-armed.  I’ll be posting it in just a mo.  Watch this space:








PS: oddly, had trouble posting the picture.  It’s a jpg, but the site repeatedly rejected it as a png with an improper extension.*




* which s hounds kinda pervy, if you ask me.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 2, 2018)

This has been happening to me too for the last few days while posting to my OOC thread for Realmsian Dragonstar.

EDIT: But not on this post.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2018)

[MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] looks like it’s related to the mail system.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2018)

Yep, me too this time.


----------

